# 2yr killed by dog



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Very sad story. This happened not far from where I live.

New Port Richey, FL 2 yr old boy killed by dog


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*How horrible!*



> QuoteASCO COUNTY (Bay News 9) -- The 20-month-old boy who died Saturday after being attacked by a dog has been identified.
> 
> According to the Pasco County Sheriff's Office, Dallas Waters of New Port Richey died Saturday night due to injuries suffered after the attack by a Rottweiler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

We had 2 GDS kill a 9 year old boy a few years back here where I live.

The owners nephew. 

Sad. The Father and his brother were working on a shed, inside the shed, the boy was playing ball with the dogs. The boy was known to the dogs, visited the dogs and Uncle a lot. 

Sad. I often wonder if the dad and his brother talk to each other.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

See, this is what scares me. How do you even KNOW if your beloved family pet is going to flip???


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Very sad...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

here is some statistics on dogs that kill people.
I found it very http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/statistics.html#Thedogsmostlikelytobiteinformative.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

This is horrible.









Cassadee7, I don't think beloved family pets just "flip". The article said that the child went to pick up a cookie and was then attacked. I'd be willing to bet that this dog probably resource guarded food in the past. I know a lot of people who's dogs do that around here and people just laugh (usually it's a small dog). There are almost always signs, but needless to say this a very tragic thing to happen, and I'm very sorry the family is dealing with this during the holidays. 

This is just a reminder that children and dogs should always be heavily supervised. 
RIP little one.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How horrible. 
RIP little one. <3
Prayers to the family.

Where was the family when this was happening?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7See, this is what scares me. How do you even KNOW if your beloved family pet is going to flip???


just because someone is a dog owner and/or decides to let their dog around kids does not mean they are responsible or even dog savvy. i have a family member who's dog has bitten her, her husband, a neighbor, and has growled at a kid "because that kid is annoying anyway and was probably pestering him". this dog is from the pound (a rescue did not temperament test him and place him with her household) and he's her first dog, so she didnt have those judgement making skills herself. but hey, he's small and fluffy so he wouldnt hurt a fly right? she continues to let her dog around her child (she's also pregnant) because "i know him, he would NEVER hurt *childs name*". now if I ever carelessly said that my dog would NEVER bite (and i'll admit, i have) - i know that i am not created equal with this family member and far as my level of experience, training, socializing, reading body language and taking precautions with my dogs.

but to answer your question - no one can EVER be SURE... but i'm a believer that there are ALWAYS some sort of sign prior to most of these incidents. this story does not even give us a touch of info into this dog, the owner, or the dynamics there.

eta: also - the responsibility doesnt stop at keeping YOUR dog away from children in such situations... MY responsibility to MY kids would have been not to leave my child unattended or at a party where a dog that i did not know was allowed to roam freely with the children. doesnt matter if its a friend, family member, teacher, neighbor, anything... if i don't know the dog - i'm not leaving my childs side. that way... if my child drops and reaches for the cookie and the dog is around, i can pulled my kid away and grab the cookie myself.

eta2: this...



> Originally Posted By: Not_Just_A_DogCassadee7, I don't think beloved family pets just "flip". The article said that the child went to pick up a cookie and was then attacked. *I'd be willing to bet that this dog probably resource guarded food in the past.* I know a lot of people who's dogs do that around here and people just laugh (usually it's a small dog). There are almost always signs, but needless to say this a very tragic thing to happen, and I'm very sorry the family is dealing with this during the holidays.
> 
> This is just a reminder that children and dogs should always be heavily supervised.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

ops sorry


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Your right. We never left other peoples kids with our dogs. Kenneled when buddies were over. A few kids just loved our dogs, they got along. But one kid, our dogs just looked at the kid and their fur was up. We just kenneled the dogs. 

Even adults, we would kennel them, until everyone was use to everyone. But there is one adult, when he is over, the dogs are kenneled. They just do not like everyone.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

The accompanying news video stated that the dog (a rottweiler) was outside & somehow came back into the house & attcked the child.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AltoThe accompanying news video stated that the dog (a rottweiler) was outside & somehow came back into the house & attcked the child.


thanks for that Alto. i did not watch the video.

still a lot of holes in what happened. but at least we know an attempt was made to keep the dog out.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

But where were the people?
Like you said, still a lot of holes.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7See, this is what scares me. How do you even KNOW if your beloved family pet is going to flip???



I can't even imagine what this family is going through. I pray they pull together as a family and not become estranged.

Camera Fodder said what i was going to say,only a whole lot better.


This a is a horrible tragedy and there is more then we are reading, but these things do not happen with well trained, supervised family dogs and children supervised children. This dog must have showed some signs of a problem before that could have been addressed.
Children and dogs should never be left together. If children are not old enough to leave without adult supervision then they are too young to leave unsupervised with the dog ( for the dogs sake as well as theirs) And yet who of us have not turned our back for a second? 
My 7 year old went to a birthday party years ago and went into the back yard to say "hi" to the Chow that was chained up and got attacked, but thankfully because of the chain, and because he was a little more agile and stronger then a two year old he got away with just some bite marks. The people felt they were responsible because the dog was chained, knowing he was aggressive toward non family members.


----------

